

Ask HN:Planning to launch a curated HN print publication/newsletter. - msinghai

Hi fellow readers!<p>I'm planning to launch a monthly publication and a newsletter for best articles from Hacker News. Something like the Hacker Monthly, but better. Any suggestions?<p>The signup form will be live soon. Stay connected.
======
tobylane
"but better" Can you expand on that? I get [http://us1.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=faa8eb4ef3a111cef92c4f3d...](http://us1.campaign-
archive2.com/?u=faa8eb4ef3a111cef92c4f3d4&id=5447ea1022&e=ee5cfa0504)

